# New OB wreck coming?



## captainmw (Sep 5, 2011)

I was just motoring up to Lulus and saw tied up in the canal by The Wharf a small cargo ship that looks like it's being prepped to become a dive site. Does anyone know what's going on with this? If it is being prepped, any idea where it will go and when they plan to sink it?


----------



## stauty trout (Jul 19, 2012)

I'm pretty sure gulf shores won the bid on it, but I don't think they've announced where they plan on sinking it... would like to have a deep boat to dive on out of OB/GS in about 140' for some grouper/beeliner!


----------



## coolbluestreak (Jun 27, 2011)

Here is a little more info from the scuba section. 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f45/new-wreck-mabe-121793/


----------



## captainmw (Sep 5, 2011)

sweet, that would be a FANTASTIC dive site. Looking at the ship and the likely depth it would be in I'm guessing the majority of the ship will be fairly dive-able depth. If I find anything else out about it I'll post it on here. Thanks for the info.


----------

